# Denon AVR 1610 + PS3 = Kein Bild, Kein Ton



## Xion4 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute, habe seit gestern nen neuen AV Receiver, an den habe ich nen BR Player und die Playstation 3 angeschlossen. Der BluRay Player läuft perfekt, nur bei der PS3 bekomme ich kein Signal zum LCD.

Alle via HDMI 1.3a Kabel verbunden. PS3 und BR Player in den Receiver, Receiver an den LCD.

Wie gesagt, beim Player läuft alles, bei der PS3 nicht.


----------



## El-Hanfo (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Video- und Tonausgabe der PS3 auf HDMI eingestellt?


----------



## Xion4 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Problem ist gelöst.

Ich habe einen anderen HDMI Eingang am Gerät enutzt, läuft. Trotzdem Danke.


----------

